# Eastern Samar



## biopharm (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello all, I am new to site and was wondering if anybody is familiar with Samar. My girlfriend of ten years, with dual citizenship, is from Brgay Malinao, which is near Taft, Samar and wants to return and retire there. I have so many questions; Is it a relatively safe place for an American. Being from Colorado, I anticipate the heat as being somewhat oppressive but, with AC believe can handle it. Neither of us have a fortune but, expect about 75-100K USD when ready. Hope it's enough. I have yet to traval to the Philippines as I know I must before deciding to make it my home. Thanks for reading and any reply's would be appreciated.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I have driven thru Samar a few times on the western side of the island (pre-Yolanda) and found that the infrastructure was very limited and the island sparsely populated. I have heard that the eastern side of the island is even more remote. Aside from the culture shock, you are going to find several issues to learn how to deal with; medical care, reliable electricity, good water and has the supply chain been restored well enough since last year's typhoon (Yoloanda). I would expect quite a rustic living lifestyle and limited access to western comfort foods. The eastern side of the island is supposed to have excellent surfing. I am sure that the locally produced foods will be dirt cheap in comparison to the states but anything brought in will be expensive.

I would definitely do several visits and immerse yourself to see if you can stand the local lifestyle. I would be leery of moving to her home town where the family/extended family is. This usually results in lots of heartburn and costs you a lot money-wise.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I've spent a couple weeks at a time in Bolusao, the first brgy you pass thru on the west coast on the East Samar border from Western Samar.

Boredom sets in pretty quick but it is relaxing. Didn't have a problem with food, but made periodic runs to Tacloban City, 2 hrs or so away, for something to do.

But now post-Yolanda anything that was rural before is now in the stone ages in these areas.


----------



## biopharm (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the info jon1, & cvgtpe1. Do most areas in Luzon have potable water? I do want access to medical, clean water. Is bovine or cow beef available? We are in the early stages, just getting info.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Local beef is tough and not that good. The best beef is imported from OZ or US and expensive. I rarely get beef nowadays because of the cost. I tend to eat more chicken and fish as they are cheaper and better for me.

You can get potable water in most places if you have a deep enough well. This will also require power for your pump and if you are in a remote area a backup generator. Do not depend upon local infrastructure for potable water. The only exception that I have found to date is here in the Subic Freeport. The tap water is potable and tastes fine.

The best medical care can be found in MetroManila; Asian Hospital - Alabang, St Luke's - Quezon City & Ft Bonafacio Global City, and Medical City - Ortigas. They are opening a new Medical City hospital up in Clark by the end of next year (knock on wood) and hopefully it will compare to the one in Ortigas. I can't speak for the Cebu area.


----------

